

The Windows killer: Chromebook - tanglesome
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9245119/Steven_J._Vaughan_Nichols_The_Windows_killer_Chromebook

======
al2o3cr
"As Patrick Moorhead, principal analyst at Moor Insights & Strategy, said
"Dell sells only those things that people are going to buy. They're not into
taking risks.""

XPS 10. 'nuff said. :)

